# DIY home audio server



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I love to tinker around with SBC, or sometimes called maker boards.. I am building the source for my truck system based 2 Odroid C2s..

I also build my little workroom system in a similar way.. 

Based on a Raspberry Pi 3 running Volumio. Volumio is a minimal Debian linux distro made just to play back music.. You can control the player via any computer/device on the same network via a web interface.

The DAC chose is called the Piano 2.1 made by Allo. I also am using an I2s reclocker made by the same company..

The Piano 2.1 is based on the TI/BB PCM5142 chip, This is a newer chip that is capable of 384 kHz/32bit playback and has an integrated DSP on the chip.. 

Allo has used the DSP to add a crossover and subwoofer output, hence the 
name Piano 2.1

Basically it works like this: Volumio accesses the music via the network(can map your whole NAS library) or USB, You use the GUI/web interface to choose and play back your music. The Raspberry Pi 3 outputs the music via I2S stream to the Kali Reclocker, then it goes to the Piano 2.1 DAC board. The DAC settings are changeable in the Volumio interface, so the sub out is changeable from 40 to 300Hz. Volumnio is planning on adding the ability to use your own FIR filters in the DSP as well, so room correction would be easy..

The rest of the system is: KEF Q100 Bookshelf speakers, Soundstream Class A 50II amp, Yamaha YST-FSW150 Powered Servo Subwoofer.

Now i can get some work done........

A few pictures:


----------

